
Hitler Uses Kubernetes - geerlingguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wvEwPLcLcA
======
kodachi
An exquisite snapshot of a portion of current sysadmin times. It was about
time this meme was born. Do I feel relieved or like I have to catch up given
that I don't know 100% of the technologies mentioned? Mmm.

~~~
dvtrn
_Do I feel relieved or like I have to catch up given that I don 't know 100%
of the technologies mentioned?_

Do you drink?

Do you know that feeling when you can't decide if you want one more drink or
should call it a night and head home, but you kind of want to get that drink
anyway because "I got 20 more minutes of happy hour prices, may as well get in
while the getting's good"?

Yeah.

That's how we all feel/or at least it's how I feel sometimes looking at some
new stack coming out and watching companies trip over themselves to go
implement it and demand new sysadmins and developers come in the door with
expert level capabilities with it and then finding out halfway through the
interview the primary reason said company is hiring new Ops person is because
the last Ops person didn't really know what they were doing and now they need
a fixit Ops guy to come in, tear it down and replace it with a much more
manageable infra.

~~~
anonsivalley652
It's the internet of shit: behind-the-scenes edition. Tech media fawn over
developer darlings who trot out their systemd's, K8s', OpenStack's and
whichever flavor of the moment just happens to make their names in the
blogosphere while leaving the technical debt externalities, bugs and added
grand unified over-complexity to others to suffer under. Popularity, newness
and media don't make anything inherently useful, necessary or better.. they
just bring hype until proven otherwise.

I wouldn't be so against particular projects like OpenStack, k8s, OpenSSL, PHP
and systemd if they weren't so awful in philosophy and execution. IMO, stacks,
and projects too, need simplification, clear documentation and resilience
before adding zillions of features that don't work, don't belong or don't add
net value for the complexity/risks they bring.

